# Evaluate this Nigerian Buck please :)



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This Hercules, our current sire. Finally got around to shaving him today, poor boy, waited too long, he had such dry flaky skin under all that hair(and boy, was there a lot!). I am REALLY not that good at shaving. My last body clip job left lots and lots of patches. But I took him all the way down so now hes stubby, 5 o clock shadow and all that. lol

Anyways! We've used him for two breeding seasons, and others have used him as well.
I do not have pictures of his dam's udder, or his sire's dam's udder.


















Thank you for any input!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well love his color. 
Can you get udder photos or did you see the udders?
I am not that experienced at conformation but the first thing I notice is... does he toe out? Also he looks a little sickle hocked to me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Conformation Critique:
-rump looks a little steep
-needs more rear leg angulation (though if his legs were shaved down, that could look different)
-toes out
-needs better brisket extension
-decently level
-could use more overall sharpness
-decent neck...could be a bit longer
-pretty color 
-looks lean...would be a great to bring more leaness on kids whose dam is "chunky"
-front legs look decently straight

I think he's a cute little buck. His conformation could look better when he's happier. I know after my goats have been bathed and clipped they really do not want me holding them still for photos and that can make their conformation look worse than it is.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd like to see more length of body, better rear leg angulation, smoother blending of his neck into his shoulders and a better brisket. His rump is also too steep for my liking, and looks like he toes out pretty bad in the front. He could also use stronger pasterns and a more level topline. He is uphill and has night tight elbows. Like his color as well.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your opinions! They are greatly appreciated!

I do notice that he toes out pretty bad, and that he could use a straighter topline and more length. I too love his coloring, that was probably my down fall. Haha... He's the sweetest buck too, loves his scratches!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

How DO you shave the legs? I have an Oster Golden A5 clipper, and it was too big to do their legs I thought. When i clipped them last year i left it long on their legs too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've have Oster A5 clippers and they work fine for me. I've used a 10 size blade, but have heard several different sizes used. 

I generally hold the leg up while shaving so they hold still...giving them a break if they need it, but some will stand there while I clip the legs...others hate it...so if that's the case you can just hold the leg up while you clip.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks i will try that - if it ever warms up enough.


----------

